# graphite or steel



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking about buying a set of x-20's.
Is there much of a difference between graphite or steel shafts?
I only have a 3/4 swing and I think graphite will help my swing speed.
any help would be appreciated?
Stu


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

You will not see much benefit in having graphite you your irons, unless you need very flexible shafts. 

Having a 3/4 swing probably isn't hindering your swing speed as much as you think it is, especially with your irons.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

But there are differences between steel and graphite that could help you choose one over the other.
Some Keypoints
• Steel shafts are less expensive than graphite, so the same set of clubs will cost less with steel shafts than with graphite shafts.

• Steel shafts were once considered much more durable than graphite. That's not so much the case anymore. Quality graphite shafts will last as long as you do so long as they are not chipped, cracked, or the laminate-seal is not peeling. Steel shafts will last forever so long as they are not bent, rusted or pitted.

• Graphite shafts transmit fewer vibrations up the shaft to the golfer's hands than do steel shafts. This might be good or bad, depending on your skill and your desire. You might want that added feedback that steel shafts offer - or you might be tired of your hands stinging so much on mis-hit shots.

The Most Important Point
The biggest and by far most important difference between steel and graphite shafts is this: graphite shafts are lighter than steel shafts. So clubs that have graphite shafts will be lighter than otherwise identical clubs that have steel shafts.

According to clubmaking and equipment guru Tom Wishon, the difference in weight between graphite shafts and steel shafts will translate, for most golfers, into an additional 2-4 mph of swing speed with graphite. And that could mean an extra 6-12 yards of distance with a graphite shaft, compared to a steel shaft.


----------



## gumbo (Mar 9, 2007)

excellent thanks!
Because of my slightly shorter swing I don't get as much height, so i think extra speed will help me get the ball in the air.
also the graphite shafts look nicer!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

gumbo said:


> excellent thanks!
> Because of my slightly shorter swing I don't get as much height, so i think extra speed will help me get the ball in the air.
> also the graphite shafts look nicer!


Hey Gumbo,

Try both shaft first.
My wife tried both, the steel, Project X 5.5 & 6 and the men's and ladies graphite shaft.

Surprisingly, she hits it better with the Project X 5.5 steel shaft. And she hits it 10yards more.

So try them first before spending your hard earned money.


----------

